

How Facebook Can Monetize Birthdays - jbryanscott
http://www.jbryanscott.com/2008/07/13/how-facebook-can-monetize-birthdays/

======
SingAlong
Nice idea! Workable, cool [and all other words of praise :) ]

why didn't guys at Facebook think abou this?

IMHO, the clicks-to-gifts won't be 5%. That maybe true for USA, UK, Canada and
countries like that. Maybe 1-2% (or even lesser) for other countries in Asia-
Pacific region. And maybe the same for european countries like France,
Germany, etc.

Basically, I just mean that it all depends on the mindset of the people of
those countries about ecommerce in general. So people in regions like Asia-
Pacific will get only "Happy Birthday" wall post. :)

